# Ruptured cyst? (warning - graphic)



## Hitched_Gibson (Nov 11, 2010)

So I'm new to cats and since moving into our new home, we have started feeding a stray. It started with a nasty open wound on the side of its neck that I put some tea tree oil on and it went away. Then we noticed what looks like a third eye coming out from under its neck. If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It is a ruptured abcess. 
If you can get this cat to the vet, a course of antibiotics is advisable.
Ask for liquid form, you can add it to wet food.

If a vet visit isn't in the cards, keep washing it up with soap and water. 
They can be very serious if they heal on the outside but fester inside.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's true. They must be cleaned thoroughly, starting from the inside. Good luck. You could use a Qtip and clean it with salt water, and then an antibiotic cream. Cats get abscesses rather easily. Any small wound can turn into an abscess. Make sure to treat it every day.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, gross! That is a warble, still inside the hole. It is still alive, and you need to get your cat to a vet ASAP for removal. The vet will kill the warble before removing it. It is very important that no pieces of the larva remain. It's not something you should try removing yourself, as the larva has sharp spikes on its skin and needs a professional to do the job.

Good luck! (I'll be seeing that thing in my dreams tonight.....:?)


----------



## Hitched_Gibson (Nov 11, 2010)

AAAHHH. That's it. Nothing anyone else has mentioned looked like it when I googled it. Now it's try to catch the stray cat and spend the money that I might have or leave it a stray cat. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Hitched_Gibson said:


> AAAHHH. That's it. Nothing anyone else has mentioned looked like it when I googled it. Now it's try to catch the stray cat and spend the money that I might have or leave it a stray cat. Thanks to everyone.


It'll be money well spent


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Good luck! I hope the poor kitty feels better!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Oh, gross! That is a warble, still inside the hole. It is still alive, and you need to get your cat to a vet ASAP for removal. The vet will kill the warble before removing it. It is very important that no pieces of the larva remain. It's not something you should try removing yourself, as the larva has sharp spikes on its skin and needs a professional to do the job.
> 
> Good luck! (I'll be seeing that thing in my dreams tonight.....:?)


Amazing. Learned something new today. Never heard of a warble, never want to see one again.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree, that thing is gross looking.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Ew, that is nasty. Please let us know how it goes. Poor kitty.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Darned pesky flies...*

hope kitty gets the help it needs to feel all better...poor thing!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

ACK! Yes, a warble. I've never seen one in a cat. Rabbits and wildlife loads, but never a cat. They give me the heebie jeebies. Hope kitty is good as new soon!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

EEEEEWWWWW!!!!! That's a new one on me, and it's making my skin crawl!!! I've never heard of warbles in cats (or any other animal that I can remember). This is waaaay too repulsive for me, and I can handle most things without cringing. 

I sure hope you can get that girl to the vet ASAP to get that monstrous parasite removed. YUCK!!! Nightmares about that one, to be sure!


----------

